# Brighton chat and photos: clubs, bars, recommendations  and more



## editor (Jul 28, 2010)

Here's some archive photos of the lovely old pier. I wish the fuckers that burnt it down would get caught.















http://www.urban75.org/blog/brighton-2002-west-pier-and-a-shop-window-piled-full-of-books/


----------



## ohmyliver (Jul 28, 2010)

That bookshop was great, an almost unfathomable mass of books, and yet the owner knew exactly what was in stock and where it was. 

Although my enthusiasm for it waned after a mate who had been a Brightonian for far longer than me (I only lasted 13 years in the seductive torpor of the place) alleged that the owner used to run a fascist press above the bookshop.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Aug 3, 2010)

Its been closed for a while, IIRC - he used to stand in there with a long coat on and a ciggie, looked like he enjoyed the sauce from the colour of his face.


----------



## editor (May 17, 2013)

Here's some new pics from Brighton:

















http://www.urban75.org/blog/brighton-in-the-spring-sunshine-twenty-photos/


----------



## ringo (May 20, 2013)

I loved that bookshop, he was a right dodgy looking geezer though. I preferred Daves books in the North Laine but I suspect that has gone now too. This has reminded me how much I miss Brighton.


----------



## Ted Striker (May 20, 2013)

Was that the one on the road down from the station?

I miss the place (Brighton, not the shop) too!

Saw the flat of my dreams the other day. Oh to have half a mil to spend on a place  [/derail]
http://www.zoopla.co.uk/for-sale/details/14855307


----------



## Roadkill (May 21, 2013)

ohmyliver said:


> That bookshop was great, an almost unfathomable mass of books, and yet the owner knew exactly what was in stock and where it was.


 
Brilliant place, wasn't it, and the bloke really did know his stock.  I had a real find in there once; a very obscure volume of conference proceedings I'd been looking for for ages.  When I took it to the till he remarked on how interesting he'd found it, which surprised me since I really didn't think he'd have read it.  It was in pretty shabby condition but even so I thought I was getting a bargain when he charged me £3 for it.  Later I found out that good copies go for three figures!

Then I noticed it had my then head of department's signature - she'd been at the conference which produced it - in the front of it. I mentioned it to her at work a couple of days later.  'Oh,' she said, looking rather wistful.  'That must have been from my mother's collection, disposed of when she died a couple of years ago.  I did wonder what had happened to it...'


----------



## editor (May 21, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


> Was that the one on the road down from the station?


Yes it was. Was a great little shop.


----------



## ringo (May 21, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


> Was that the one on the road down from the station?
> 
> I miss the place (Brighton, not the shop) too!
> 
> ...


 
Yes, Queens Road.

Blimey, I did an A level in Archaeology in that building nearly 25 years ago


----------



## Pingu (Jul 4, 2013)

have to go there in a few weeks and know fuck all about the place.

where to avoid and where is nice?

will be for work so no sightseeing opportunities I am afraid.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 4, 2013)

beach is made of flint stone not sand.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2013)

brighton is on the south coast


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 4, 2013)

It's tiny so everything's in one place  Do you know whereabouts you're working?


----------



## RedDragon (Jul 4, 2013)

it smells of chip fat or fat chips, one or the other.


----------



## Firky (Jul 4, 2013)

Nick Cave lives nearby.


----------



## souljacker (Jul 4, 2013)

They have an abundance of penny falls.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jul 4, 2013)

*B*righton


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 4, 2013)

There's a good fish and chip place (sit in or take-away) on the main road just past the montpelier street junction - Bankers fish restaurant on western road.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 4, 2013)

This was my view last time I stayed at The Grand


----------



## Sweet FA (Jul 4, 2013)

I got married here.


----------



## tony.c (Jul 4, 2013)

Sweet FA said:


> I got married here.


That's a mosque according to the EDL.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jul 4, 2013)

tony.c said:


> That's a mosque according to the EDL.


"jesus christ the size on it!"


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2013)

between the wars there was a small brewery behind the famous pavilion but it closed in 1939 when its owner, manager, foreman and indeed carter were all interned as enemy aliens.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jul 4, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> between the wars there was a small brewery behind the famous pavilion but it closed in 1939 when its owner, manager, foreman and indeed carter were all interned as enemy aliens.


Interesting - any links, google's not being very helpful?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 4, 2013)

hackney by the sea


----------



## cesare (Jul 4, 2013)

It's worth having a look at Jamie Mccartney's body casting studio: http://www.brightonbodycasting.com/contact.php


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 4, 2013)

tony.c said:


> That's a mosque according to the EDL.


 
*snort*


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2013)

there used to be a masons' hall on the level from whence originates the famous phrase 'are you on the level'.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 4, 2013)

Think New Brighton but without the sandstone.  Now transfer to the south coast, get rid of the sand, set aside a nudist beach, and add more 'alternative and creative' people.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2013)

at the end of brighton pier used to be a public house 'the brighton peer' which was frequented by the prince regent and his coterie in incognito


----------



## Firky (Jul 4, 2013)

Julie Burchill is said to walk up and down the seafront looking for unsuspecting passersby to irritate.


----------



## Pingu (Jul 4, 2013)

apparently I will be staying in the mercure on the seafront. its going to be full of grannies and kids on holiday isn't it?


----------



## Sweet FA (Jul 4, 2013)

Pingu said:


> apparently I will be staying in the mercure on the seafront.


Fatboy Slim does the cabaret there on Fridays. Chris Eubank takes on all comers on Saturdays.


----------



## Pingu (Jul 4, 2013)

Sweet FA said:


> Fatboy Slim does the cabaret there on Fridays. Chris Eubank takes on all comers on Saturdays.


 
good job I will only be there mon - thurs then


----------



## Paulie (Jul 5, 2013)

Beer lovers might check out the Evening Star pub near the station. The birthplace of the Dark Star brewery I believe.


----------



## Schmetterling (Jul 6, 2013)

My son lives in Brighton.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jul 6, 2013)

I would like to move to Brighton one day.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 6, 2013)

Brighton has an Albert pub  Out of station then 'under' the road. Top of Trafalgar St. Got John Peedo Peel mural, plus Bankys snogging coppers.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 6, 2013)

Brighton sucks. It's a grubby, windy town populated by a bunch of rahs and a bunch of angry white-flighters. It's overpriced and sickeningly self-satisfied. 

Not that I have much of an opinion.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 6, 2013)

ChrisFilter said:


> Brighton sucks. It's a grubby, windy town populated by a bunch of rahs and a bunch of angry white-flighters. It's overpriced and sickeningly self-satisfied.
> 
> Not that I have much of an opinion.



Yep. All that's why I left to live in E-fucking-7


----------



## Reno (Jul 7, 2013)

In 2007 Brighton hosted the World Beard and Moustache Championship. It was a mighty day.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 7, 2013)

cesare said:


> It's worth having a look at Jamie Mccartney's body casting studio: http://www.brightonbodycasting.com/contact.php


 
Is that the place the did teeps's vag?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jul 7, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Is that the place the did teeps's vag?


 

Yep.


----------



## ringo (Jul 8, 2013)

ChrisFilter said:


> Brighton sucks. It's a grubby, windy town populated by a bunch of rahs and a bunch of angry white-flighters. It's overpriced and sickeningly self-satisfied.


 
Wrong on every count, good effort.


----------



## mrsfran (Jul 8, 2013)

My cousin lives in Brighton. He's a massive racist.


----------



## RedDragon (Jul 8, 2013)

It has a lovely Unitarian 'church'







In addition to a friendly 'Friends' meeting house


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 8, 2013)

further to my previous post, it is still on the south coast


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 8, 2013)

Reno said:


> In 2007 Brighton hosted the World Beard and Moustache Championship. It was a mighty day.


but did you win?


----------



## Reno (Jul 8, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> but did you win?


No


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 8, 2013)

Reno said:


> No


((((Reno))))


----------



## Boycey (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## trabuquera (Jul 8, 2013)

It's a handy little annexe for Brixton, conveniently sited at the other end of the High Street. If the Rec is closed and the Lido is full it is the nearest alternative swimming facility.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 8, 2013)

ringo said:


> Wrong on every count, good effort.



I can only go on what I see every time I've been there. It really does my head in.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jul 8, 2013)

ringo said:


> Wrong on every count, good effort.


 

To be fair, it's a very expensive place for what it is. I lived there from 1990 to 2004, and moved to London because of how expensive it got. I found that pretty much everything bar rent was cheaper in South or East London, if you took 5 minutes to get to know an area. plus I got a 50% payrise for doing exactly the same job in a London company as I did in Brighton.  One of the reasons why it got expensive was a huge influx of middle class Londoners who couldn't hack living in London around the turn of the millenium. It would be unfair to call 'em 'white flight'.  

It also has a sort of bubble effect, which seems to result in people thinking it the equal to London. Which could be seen as 'up itself', or just hilariously incorrect.


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 8, 2013)

Often known as "London on Sea" - I gather , - fine if you have money - but lots of (apparently) hidden social problems and a low wage economy.

I blame the railway for all this - "Brighton and back for 3/6d in 185x - let alone - "One the hour , every hour and in the hour! ! of the Southern Electric. (and Pullman car trains with kippers on the menu)


----------



## starfish (Jul 8, 2013)

If you like Chinese food try Good Friends in Preston Street, its just a few streets along the seafront from the Mercure (thats the old Ramada Jarvis i believe) but ask for the Chinese menu as the bog standard one they give out is bog standard fare.


----------



## starfish (Jul 8, 2013)

Reno said:


> In 2007 Brighton hosted the World Beard and Moustache Championship. It was a mighty day.


 
I remember that. Did you enter?


----------



## RedDragon (Jul 8, 2013)

Visit Brighton walks with Simon Fanshawe podcast free on iTunes or from visitbrighton


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jul 8, 2013)

Pingu said:


> have to go there in a few weeks and know fuck all about the place.
> 
> where to avoid and where is nice?
> 
> will be for work so no sightseeing opportunities I am afraid.


 
It's great for a weekend, you must go to Gardner Street and Kensington Gardens. Lots of ''cool and funky'' bars everywhere, and down by the sea front too. That's where to wonder around and eat and window shop (if you like that kind of thing), there are good buskers there too like the upside down guitar player. The Laines are cool, on acid. I saw a dog on a skateboard too (I was not on acid), that was near Gardner Street. On a sunny day at the weekend the beach is lively and bars up and down it are blaring out reggae... it's cool, for England, y'know. I was there this weekend and it was great, I sat and watched volleyball and basketball on the beach with a Mojito and wondered around, went to Jeff Koons exhibition, went to some comedy at Komedia, ate loads of frozen yogurt, had loads of nice food. AND I went for a very long and beautiful swim all the way out to the buoy, as far as I was permitted; before getting run over by the jet skis. Go jet ski! The water was clear deep blue that day. Oh and I went on the waltzers at the end of the pier. Brighton is ace for a day or two. For any longer than a day, well, just relax there, it's a great place to just relax and people watch.

All sightseeing can be done in one afternoon. You can walk the whole town in about 30 minutes. Everything is cheaper than London. Lots of students. Noisy at night. The tourists are annoying. Go swimming everyday.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jul 8, 2013)

Anyone around this weekend should come along to Patchfest. It's usually quite good fun.
Tragic Roundabout are playing this year.


----------



## RedDragon (Jul 8, 2013)

> Opened in 1883, Volk's Electric Railway is the 'world's oldest operating electric railway'


electric railway


----------



## Reno (Jul 9, 2013)

starfish said:


> I remember that. Did you enter?


 
No, the trendy moustache I had at the time would have been laughed off the stage, considering the beardzillas that were parading around there. A mate of mine entered after growing a beard for two years especially for it. Didn't win anything though.


----------



## Pingu (Jul 9, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> further to my previous post, it is still on the south coast


 
you sure?

it might have gone on holiday


----------



## renegadechicken (Jul 9, 2013)

My friend lives there, it has a great tattooist, and some wonderful restaurants, it also has some really shit ones.


----------



## RedDragon (Jul 13, 2013)

A quiet day there today, then.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 13, 2013)

Grim.


----------



## RedDragon (Jul 13, 2013)

They look like refugees from an apocalypse movie


----------



## dessiato (Jul 13, 2013)

Brighton is the third best place in the world in my opinion.


----------



## RedDragon (Jul 13, 2013)

Only the third?


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 13, 2013)

Sweet FA said:


> Fatboy Slim does the cabaret there on Fridays. Chris Eubank takes on all comers on Saturdays.



I stayed in the Holiday Inn a couple of weeks ago for a work thing. 

Stepped into the lift to my floor and Chris Eubank was stood there in a massive white shirt, black tie and skintight gold leggings. 

He said hello and it was all I could do to not piss myself laughing. 

I have poor survival instincts.


----------



## silverfish (Aug 9, 2013)

Oooh, out there tonight,,any ideas for a couplie night out. Staying on the front


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 9, 2013)

silverfish said:


> Oooh, out there tonight,,any ideas for a couplie night out. Staying on the front


 
Atomic SUplex are playing at the Prince Albert by the station.


----------



## silverfish (Aug 9, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> Atomic SUplex are playing at the Prince Albert by the station.



Gen!!! Do i get to see the helmet


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## silverfish (Aug 9, 2013)

Ha, excellent, game on


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 9, 2013)

silverfish said:


> Gen!!! Do i get to see the helmet


 
well of course.


----------



## Corax (Aug 9, 2013)

I've heard it's full of deviance.


----------



## silverfish (Aug 9, 2013)

Corax said:


> I've heard it's full of deviance.



Splendid


----------



## silverfish (Aug 9, 2013)

Turned up and fucking missed it!!! Outside scoffing brandy now though.   

Get back on stage


----------



## silverfish (Aug 9, 2013)

Hoofin!  

Portuguese iggy


----------



## brogdale (Aug 10, 2013)

Schmetterling said:


> My son lives in Brighton.


 
Coincidentally, so does mine.

I think it was the S, S, Pebbles & S. that were the attractors.


----------



## Schmetterling (Aug 17, 2013)

5t3IIa said:


> Brighton has an Albert pub  Out of station then 'under' the road. Top of Trafalgar St. Got John Peedo Peel mural, plus Bankys snogging coppers.


 
That's been painted over now - the Peel, I mean!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm not sure if it's depressing or pleasing when you read a thread about your home town, and realise that your knowledge is well out of date.


----------



## Voley (Aug 17, 2013)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I'm not sure if it's depressing or pleasing when you read a thread about your home town, and realise that your knowledge is well out of date.


I had a similar thing when I tried to find a pub in Soho on Google Street View recently. Place had changed so much I got lost.


----------



## squirmy the 2nd (Aug 18, 2013)

i moved from london to the outskirts of brighton in 2005. never once have i wanted to move back.


----------



## Ted Striker (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm thinking of moving down there - it's where I went to Uni and it's always been like a second home for me.

Was talking to my Gran on the subject, and she summed it up perfectly, she said:

*"Brighton, is like a tonic".*

And I was all a bit stunned at how simple and apt. It really is!


----------



## brogdale (Aug 18, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


> I'm thinking of moving down there - it's where I went to Uni and it's always been like a second home for me.
> 
> Was talking to my Gran on the subject, and she summed it up perfectly, she said:
> 
> ...


 
Fizzy, bitter and over-priced?


----------



## RedDragon (Aug 27, 2013)

Is it bash Brighton month or something. 


> Tourists have voted Brighton the country's worst holiday resort, accusing the town of being "too trendy" and too "full of bohemians and bad art"


Guardian

One of the comments  



> Want to see the real Brighton? Take a wander up London Road (or Upper Lewes Road) past the Scope and Pound Stretcher shops all the while dodging the vicious packs of alcoholics enthusiastically exchanging abuse near Greggs; all this barely a five minute walk from the main railway station.
> Or, shuffle like a zombie through the crowded North Laines while bitter Arts graduates from the 90s sit in their tiny shops smirking while tourists pay £40 for a t-shirt as they adjust their post-post-post ironic trilbys.
> Alternatively, wander through Kemptown (incredibly compared with SF) where the first thing you will witness is the chaos outside the Morrissons. Otherwise it's the usual pseudo-trendy £4.50 a pint bars full of blokes in skinny jeans, sneering locals and confused tourists wondering why they paid in advance for their £150 a night 'boutique' hotel.
> Other than this Brighton hosts the familiar and terrifying street full of paralytic and punchy stag/hen nights, endless independent shops who eschew a business plan for simply putting a 400% markup on everything they sell, house prices that would make Roman Abramovich think twice, a congestion and parking situation comparable with New York and Steve fucking Coogan. If this is your thing then enjoy.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 27, 2013)

Resident records, the Duke of York picturehouse, the new street food fridays, the quantity & quality of pubs & venues, the Dome, the blossoming food scene, the possible regeneration of London Rd, the seafront & north laine on a weekday & the general atmosphere of slightly down-at-heel seediness: all good.

The prices, the rent, the crowding & stag/hen parties at weekends, the psycho cabbies, litter, lousy housing stock, increasing problems with homelessness, alhocolism & drug addiction, the slow decline of Western Road, hipster smugness: all bad.

I still love the place, but moved out a few months ago (sick of rents flying upwards with no end in sight).
I'd say that the city is becoming more rapidly & noticably a place of the very rich and the very poor. The last two or so years in particular.


----------



## Pingu (Aug 27, 2013)

ChrisFilter said:


> Brighton sucks. It's a grubby, windy town populated by a bunch of rahs and a bunch of angry white-flighters. It's overpriced and sickeningly self-satisfied.
> 
> Not that I have much of an opinion.


 
just revisiting this thread.

greebo was fairly spot on and this was a closeish second.

it was OK but not somewhere I want to go back to


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Aug 27, 2013)

Well, I grew up there and thought it was shit. Then I left and saw some other places and decided in comparison that it really wasn't as bad as all that.

It's difficult for me to really comment on how it is as a tourist attraction given that I, well, know it. But to me it certainly seems better than a lot of other British seaside towns I've found myself in.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 27, 2013)

Going by the numbers that have flocked to the Brighton coast this summer, I'm surprised it's been voted the worst!


----------



## sim667 (Aug 29, 2013)

Good for a night out. Fuck living there though.

Wannabe artists who spend more time living the lifetstyle than making art, and vegan society meetings..... no thanks.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 29, 2013)

my brother is just having to sort out a flat as his partner got a job there
£800+ for a 1 bed!


----------



## Enviro (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm moving back to Brighton soon with my partner - we're thinking of writing a letter to shelter/ our local MP/ anyone appropriate who will listen about the ridiculous rent prices and what you get for them.


----------



## Ted Striker (Aug 29, 2013)

Saw a flat just on the market for 330k...Was on the market not 3 months prior for 290k. The whole place is going bonkers.


----------



## sim667 (Aug 29, 2013)

ddraig said:


> my brother is just having to sort out a flat as his partner got a job there
> £800+ for a 1 bed!


 
I thought £800 a month for a 2 bed house with garden was a lot where I live.

Im only 45 mins away from brighton.


----------



## Winot (Aug 29, 2013)

Enviro said:


> I'm moving back to Brighton soon with my partner - we're thinking of writing a letter to shelter/ our local MP/ anyone appropriate who will listen about the ridiculous rent prices and what you get for them.


 
Try the lead singer of Echo and the Bunnymen.

/Young Ones


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Oct 10, 2013)

off to brighton tomorrow for the weekend for the bf's surprise birthday present - never been before  hope it's alright!


----------



## ddraig (Oct 10, 2013)

it is cool, you'll love it
and if it is raining go and sit in one of the shelters on the sea front looking out to sea


----------



## _pH_ (Oct 10, 2013)

I popped down to Brighton yesterday after work. Sat outside ohso with a pint and watched the world go by, very relaxing. I like Brighton


----------



## sim667 (Oct 11, 2013)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> off to brighton tomorrow for the weekend for the bf's surprise birthday present - never been before  hope it's alright!


You'll either leave buzzing about how much of a cool place it is, or feeling emotionally raped..... there's no middle ground with brighton.

Streatham on sea.


----------



## han (Oct 11, 2013)

I nearly moved there in 1998, then decided against it and moved to Brixton. I occasionally wonder if I would've liked it. But I think I made the right decision. I lived by the seaside once before (Bournemouth) and loved it. But I've never clicked with Brighton in the way I did with Bournemouth. Bournemouth is completely unpretentious. 

I've heard from a couple of Londoners who've moved to Brighton that it's cliquey and unfriendly. Small towns can be like that. Everyone thinks they're a big fish in a little pond. 

What I love about Brixton is how friendly it is. London is so massive, everyone is used to meeting new people all the time, and thus it's a very open place, contrary to what a lot of non-Londoners believe.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Oct 13, 2013)

sim667 said:


> You'll either leave buzzing about how much of a cool place it is, or feeling emotionally raped..... there's no middle ground with brighton.
> 
> Streatham on sea.


Excuse me - I'm a bit thick! What do you mean by streatham on sea?


----------



## Maggot (Oct 14, 2013)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> off to brighton tomorrow for the weekend for the bf's surprise birthday present - never been before  hope it's alright!


How was it?


----------



## sim667 (Oct 14, 2013)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> Excuse me - I'm a bit thick! What do you mean by streatham on sea?



A lot of people call it "streatham on sea."


----------



## innit (Oct 14, 2013)

sim667 said:


> A lot of people call it "streatham on sea."


New one on me. Camden on sea...


----------



## sim667 (Oct 14, 2013)

innit said:


> New one on me. Camden on sea...


tomatoes, tomatoes innit.


----------



## innit (Oct 14, 2013)

Not really, as it is nothing like streatham.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Oct 14, 2013)

hmmm...i'm moving to streatham in a few months hopefully 

Maggot - I really liked Brighton, but the weather was horrendous!


----------



## han (Oct 15, 2013)

Streatham great isn't it! I much prefer it to Brixton.


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 24, 2013)

sim667 said:


> A lot of people call it "streatham on sea."



I'ved in Brighton and then London for the last 20 years, but I've never, ever heard that....

Camden on sea because of the band scene, yes, Islington on sea because of the hand-wringing liberalism, Shoreditch on sea because of the nu-meeja-twattishness but never heard Streatham on Sea


----------



## sim667 (Oct 25, 2013)

ohmyliver said:


> I'ved in Brighton and then London for the last 20 years, but I've never, ever heard that....
> 
> Camden on sea because of the band scene, yes, Islington on sea because of the hand-wringing liberalism, Shoreditch on sea because of the nu-meeja-twattishness but never heard Streatham on Sea



Its what all my mum and dads mates call it, but they're in their mid - late 60's..... so maybe its something from that age group.....

Of course they have the age old thing of calling places in london by different names to make them sound posher (jokingly), streatham = St. Reatham etc.


----------



## BIGDENNIS10UK (Oct 29, 2013)

Decent Thai restaurant called the giggling squid, they do a tapas this set menu, quite good.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh hello, NEW MEMBER, lol!


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 31, 2013)

Mrs SFM's sister lives there. They've got a machine on the seafront selling underwear stuffed into those little plastic egg things for a quid with the slogan, "A knicker for a nicker" and "A pouch for a pound". I bought Mrs SFM the former but she still refuses to wear it..

(Also drinks prices nearly gave me cardiac arrest - but perhaps they're just normal for that part of the world)


----------



## sim667 (Oct 31, 2013)

On the front the drinks are very expensive, but there's some lovely pubs in the lanes which are cheaper.


----------



## rover07 (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## Schmetterling (Nov 9, 2013)

BIGDENNIS10UK said:


> Decent Thai restaurant called the giggling squid, they do a tapas this set menu, quite good.



Been there a couple of times and quite liked it though I do find that the Thai restaurants in B (okay; been to two) make their food overly sweet!  But, yes; definitely good value.  And yes, we giggled!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 9, 2013)

From my admittedly very limited experience of St Leonards, I would have said that would be a greater candidate for Streatham by Sea because both places seem to have quite a high proportion of reasonably priced independent or small chain shops.


----------



## Mogden (Jun 14, 2014)

BUMP!!

Any decent shops in Brighton and Hove recommendations please. I'm back in my homeland for a short while in the near future and as long as I lived in the south I still feel like I miss out heaps of really bloody good shops in Brighton, but particularly Hove, cos I usually just do the North Laines and Lanes. Favourite shops are Utility and Infinity Foods and I LOVE Snooper's Paradise. I'm up for visiting Tiger this time but I want more vintage homewares and kitchenalia. Any suggestions pretty please?


----------



## Enviro (Jun 16, 2014)

Bert's. There's one a bit West of Churchill Square, and one in the Lanes.


----------



## Mogden (Jun 17, 2014)

Enviro said:


> Bert's. There's one a bit West of Churchill Square, and one in the Lanes.


Ooooo yes! That's just the sort of place. Thank you! Anyone else got any suggestions?


----------



## iona (Jun 17, 2014)

Mogden said:


> Ooooo yes! That's just the sort of place. Thank you! Anyone else got any suggestions?



I think I might have seen somewhere with that sort of stuff on North Road but I was in a bit of a state at the time so I'm not 100% sure about that. [/helpful]


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2015)

I was down this week for a quick visit. A few photos here:























http://www.urban75.org/blog/brighto...d-sun-photos-from-the-the-south-coast-resort/


----------



## starfish (Jun 6, 2015)

The suitcase pic is hilarious  With the amount of Hen Parties down here its probable she knew.


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2015)

Some more recent pics from Brighton: 









































More: Brighton: an early autumn stroll along the seafront in photos


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2016)

Some more pics:
















The beautiful LED lights of Brighton: Luminary by Ron Haselden at Fabrica


----------



## hash tag (Apr 27, 2016)

Nice Pics. You should have been down there Saturday for the Ace Cafe car thing on the front and the anti facist march


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2016)

Some more pics: 





















Brighton photos: bird whistle man, moody skies, the Monochrome Set and a late bar


----------



## editor (May 19, 2017)

Some more pics: 
















Brighton photos: zebra on keyboards, night scenes and the Monochrome Set at the Hope and Ruin


----------



## Marvin66 (Jun 23, 2017)

How many of you living in brighton know that Queen victorier had all the wiring strip out and the organ removed from the Royal Pavillion, the Organ went to Winsdor castle


----------



## mod (Nov 30, 2017)

I spend half my time in Brighton. Love the place but could know it better. Would be good to know about small tucked away bars, intimate music and comedy venues.

Here's my tips....

Restaurants

Fattoa Mano Pizza - Kids eat for free
Neighbourhood pizzerias inspired by Naples, walk-in and takeaway. Only ever wood fired {pipe} Fattoamano

BINCHO YAKITORI - Japanesse
Bincho Yakitori

Holy Phok - Vietnamese
mysite

Curry Leaf Cafe - Indian
CAFE


Pubs

The lion and lobster - Lovely roof terrace
The Lion & Lobster | Pubs in Brighton & Hove

Open House - Our local near London Road station
The Open House


Other

Duke Of Yorks Cinema
Hardly a secret and a chain but tickets for kids films are only £2 on Saturday morning and they have activities before the film. Its a lovely cinema. Reminds me of The Ritzy in Brixton
Picturehouses - Cinema listings for Duke Of Yorks


----------



## hash tag (Nov 30, 2017)

Terre a Terre and food for friends are great veggie places to eat.


----------



## Enviro (Nov 30, 2017)

I would recommend VIP pizza for pizza, The Basketmakers for traditional pub, La Choza for mexican, Brighton Beer Dispensary for excellent beer, Bison Beer if you can afford slightly eye watering prices for a wide selection of bottled and canned beer and Planet India for Indian.

Curry Leaf is good. Chilli Pickle I think is better. Planet India is OMFG I need to go back to Brighton to eat there again!


----------



## Ralph Llama (Jan 8, 2018)

It has an exellent bomb factory. We love it so much we keep on going back.








big up 88crew*where the fuck are you?(IM`s)


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2018)

Some splendid decorations!
















Baubles, dolphins and clock towers – the Christmas lights around Brighton, Nov 2018


----------

